# Doordash flat-out lied about their most recent pay cut



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Months ago Doordash sent out the following memo...









Typical of these gig companies, they claimed that the pay changes would overall be "revenue neutral".

I know it's gonna shock many of you, but Doordash lied.

Before this "revenue neutral" pay change, pings for 6-8 mile delivery offers were never less than $4.50 (which was terrible enough).

Now that Doordash has "increased" the pay for longer trips it's not unusual to receive pings for $3.25-$3.75 for 6-8 mile trips.

These gig companies are long overdue for their day of reckoning.

Their mission is to run out the clock and get the robo devices in place before the day of reckoning comes.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

I can say it didn't shock me, I knew from the beginning.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> Months ago Doordash sent out the following memo...
> 
> View attachment 625793
> 
> ...


At this point I'd be shocked if an app company actually found ways to pay more. 🤷‍♂️


----------

